# Wine Making Groups?



## Dallas (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone belong to a local or national wine making group? I've searched my local area but the only thing I found was a beer brewing group .. I wonder if they accept wine makers! HA!


----------



## TomfromNJ (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm looking for one in Northern New Jersey


----------



## smurfe (Nov 13, 2006)

I am trying to form one in Baton Rouge La.

Smurfe


----------



## wenrich (Nov 13, 2008)

I am in Northern NJ and looking to start a group. Interested Tomfromnj?


----------



## Goldry (Nov 20, 2008)

*Upstate New York*

I plan to join the American Wine Society in January and pull together a chapter in the Capital Region of New York. There might be chapters around that would welcome you.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 5, 2009)

Anybody else interested in starting a group in Jersey? wenrich, tomfromnj, I'm in.


----------



## Sacalait (Jan 5, 2009)

I've belonged to a wine making group (30 members+/-) in Laf., La. for 3yrs. We're gladly accepting new membership.


----------



## gregmeetsworld (Jan 16, 2009)

Goldry, Let me know if you start a group. I am also from the capital district.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 22, 2009)

I belong two groups. One is central/northern NY. We call ourselves the Snowbelt Fermenters. The second one just started in 12/08 at The Winemaker store in Watertown. All are welcome to join.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 23, 2009)

*Brew on Premise in the US*

Been interested in Steves posts(CPFAN), he runs a brew it yourself store where you, well, brew it on the premises. Steve is that a Canadian thing or would that be something we could do in the US? Curious now. If we had someone like you to help us we could all be in trouble here in the Arctic1 Please advise.
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 23, 2009)

Lots of people here Joe are into brewing their own beer, and in fact The University here actually has an elective class on it. But, unfortunately, I don't hear alot of interest in winemaking(darn shame). I too, would be interested in starting something like that here. Any thoughts, anyone?
Troy


----------

